# FOTD with Pinkerpeach!



## PrettyKitty (Apr 6, 2005)

Okay... Someone can explain me why my face always look lighter than my body on my pics? Grrr


----------



## FemmeNoir (Apr 6, 2005)

I like the blush!

About your face looking lighter, does your foundation have sunscreen in it? Did you use a flash?


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks!

I try to never use a flash. Yes my foundation have a FPS 15.


----------



## Bubbles (Apr 6, 2005)

Very pretty, i love that blush on you.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 6, 2005)

how beautiful! =)


----------



## brandnew (Apr 6, 2005)

gorgeous as usual.
<3


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 6, 2005)

Juneplum you are TOO sweet! 

Thx ladies!


----------



## foreveratorifan (Apr 6, 2005)

Aww, you are lovely!  I love the blush on you (you can wear almost any color blush and make it work!!).

I don't know why you are different colors, other than maybe too light of foundation by half a shade or something?  I'm no help on this one!


----------



## instantkorver (Apr 6, 2005)

I need that blush! You look lovely!


----------



## Alexa (Apr 6, 2005)

i put that blush on my mom today... it looks so good on her since shes around your coloring as well. how did i get to be so pale?!?! (lighter than nc15) hahah

anywho, youre GORGEOUS as usual. i come here everyday looking forward to your looks


----------



## Bianca (Apr 6, 2005)

You look good as always!


----------



## mrsdivajen (Apr 6, 2005)

You are so pretty!! Fantastic eyes, love your brows, they are perfect. Each time you use nylon I want to get mine out and put it on...thanks again for a great look!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 6, 2005)

Aww thanks ladies! I don't like that pic because my skin look lighter on my forehead & Flutterby look brown. Erk!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 6, 2005)

Looks fantastic!! (As always!)
One would think that the opposite would be true, that your body would be lighter than your face for the fact that you wear clothes, but the sun gets right through clothes and the only thing I can think of is that your foundation has some sort of sunscreen in it :x

I know this because the sun makes me very ill, and one day I was sitting on the beach watching my daughter swim with a long sleeve shirt on, and my whole back and arms got sunburned really bad...through my shirt. :\


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 6, 2005)

Haaaaaa so I have to take pics without clothes? 

Hehehe... Thanks lady!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_Haaaaaa so I have to take pics without clothes? 

Hehehe... Thanks lady!_

 
ROFL...No silly girl 
You might want to consider sunscreen 24/7 365 days a year though...Like a lotion with sunscreen in it


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 6, 2005)

Hahaha but I love tanned skin!!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 7, 2005)

pretty on you.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks Jamiemeng!


----------



## misslexa (Apr 8, 2005)

such a natural beauty!

i love sumptuous olive!!!


----------



## obsessed_girl07 (Apr 8, 2005)

Love it!  I've seen couple other FOTD's of yours, so natural looking, and always very pretty!!


----------



## orodwen (Apr 8, 2005)

this truly is a compliment, woman: you make it look easy. 8^)


----------



## Luthien (Apr 9, 2005)

I have to admit, PrettyKitty, you're a makeup inspiration.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'll confess to having bought more than one product because of how good you made it look in your FOTD!  MAC should give you commission!


----------



## Cleopatra (Apr 9, 2005)

I love your brows.  They look perfect


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 9, 2005)

Yay for the comission! Hahaha!


----------

